# 30 gallon unusual stocking



## Sunny16 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!
I have kept a 30 gallon community aquarium for 2 years now, consisting of pearl gouramis, cardinals, panda cories, a BN plec and some ghost shrimp. I had an unfortunate incident with my heater/electrics, and only my BN plec and my shrimp survived. I am totally gutted but my tank has been sitting almost empty for nearly a month now and I am looking for a new little project. 

As much as I loved my community, I am looking to stock my tank with something a little more unusual. I initially looked at green spotted puffers as I am drawn to a fish with a lot of character, but I don't really want to go brackish as it would mean getting rid of Moose (my BN plec) and I don't want to!

My question to you guys is, is there a FW fish/invertebrate that I could comfortably keep in a 30g with my BN plec that has a similar personality to puffers? I don't mind having a low stock e.g just one or two larger fish at this point, as long as they have big personalities! I am not too interested in dwarf puffers as, although they are wonderful, I already have a 6.5g tank with one! 

My other idea was to do a single species tank or maybe dwarf cichlids? Do any ideas spring to mind? 

I am looking for any unusual ideas really! Lets get creative!

Clare x


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

A 30 gal wouldn't keep it forever but south american puffer fish live in purely freshwater if you want to do your research on them


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

Try looking into female betta sororities. a 30 gal could easily hold several female bettas, which are colorful, have distinct personalities, and behave in a hierarchy similar to cichlids. 

you'll have to do a bit of research, but the short of it is that as long as you have at least 6, and the tank is heavily decorated to break up lines of sight, the girls get along fine with each other and other betta compatible fish (like moose and his shrimp friends)


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

ive managed to keep a pleco in brackish conditions. he lived for about 3 years, then i traded him in cause he got too big. (before trading I re acclimated him to freshwater) in that 30 gallon, i had a Brackish water Moray (Gymnothorax Tile), Tiger barbs, and Ram Cichlids. the Salinity was 1.010, however, if you keep your aquarium at 1.005 you shouldnt have any problems keeping most fish.


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Check out the dwarf rainbowfish in the blue eye family. Small, with lots of personality


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I just suggested this to someone else, but the Pantodon buchholzi.. I think it's a pretty neat looking fish. You can keep your pleco with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

